# Positive thoughts...



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

I want to be like a sunflower.....


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Food for thought....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

EdyJac said:


> I want to be like a sunflower.....


Me too! Isn't it neat how the flower follows the sun? :-D


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

He is there to help us....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

EdyJac said:


> He is there to help us....


Yes He is ! I love that scripture. He gave His life what more could He give. Oh how He loves me and you.


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Something to bring a smile.....

Stop the cleaning and start knitting!....


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. x


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

EdyJac said:


> Something to bring a smile.....
> 
> Stop the cleaning and start knitting!....


Love that ????


----------



## FionaT24 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

